# Bass circut



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Nimisilla bass circuit Wednesday night 5:00 to 9:00 pm main street ramp. Wingfoot bass circuit Thursday night 5:00 to 9:00 pm old 224 ramp.Electric motors only both circuits. great circuits to fish good group of guys and gals.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Mikeat, whats the price to fish in those?
Also, are there any initial fees to belong to the circuit?


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

when are you starting the thur nighter at wingfoot and how much? is it team style?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

both circuits start next week come out Info and rules will be at the ramp no fee to belong to the circuit fish by your self or with a buddy mike


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

how much for entry.


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

are we able to come after 5. Have to work until 430.


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

no blast off is 5:00 sorry!


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

tonite at wingfoot ought to a be a good one y'all come out


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

The Nimisilla Bass Circuit will be launching out of the campground ramp Wednesday night till futher notice due to ramp repair at the main street ramp.don't forget about the Wingfoot Bass Circuit on Thursday night lots of big fish!!!!!!


----------

